# How much to feed?



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We have a 8 week old puppy. Our breeder recommended us giving Django 1/2 cup 3 times a day, however he gets hungry every 4-5 hours. We've only had him for a week, i gave him 1/2 cup at 6am, 1/2 at 12 and 1/5 at 6pm. How much should I feed him? I don't want him to get overweight and don't want to leave him hungry..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We fed 3 times/day pretty much followed the label on the bag. 
However, we switched brands slowly from what the breeder gave us. 


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Search the forum and you will find lots of posts about this.

It's a little more difficult with a puppy but as a general point, don't get obsessed by what it says on the packet. That is an average for many different breeds and not specific to your dog. The breeder's suggestions are a good place to start but as your puppy grows feed the dog according to what it looks like. Most people's experience seems to be that it is difficult to keep their weight up during the first year and they tend to look a bit 'ribby' rather than having a problem with being overweight.

I'm sure they exist but I've never seen an overweight Vizsla...a few overweight owners though


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't stress too much, there is not one right way to do it. There are many options for scheduled feeding that you can research on the forum. 

Personally, we free feed our 19 month old and the 11 week puppy. It works well for us, we supplement with meats, eggs, and veggies but for the most part they have open access to their food all day. We up the supplement level if they look too thin, and they have never looked heavy. Right now I can see more spine and hip bones on Miles than I would like so he is getting some raw food mixed in his kibble to stimulate his appetite.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe feed him more each meal unless his belly looks really round. You can also try four feedings a day at the 1/2 cup each. I know ppl do that sometimes between 8-16 weeks old. It didn't work for us but might for you.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Its very rare the amounts its the choices you make on food groups you choose and the supplements needed

Is your yard poo poo 

or a few tight everything used right and tight land mines ;D"

Carb's, Proteins, Fats, Sugars all processed and used 

We feed there needs" ;D 

Willow born March 1, 2013 swimming in 50 degree waters and a 8 mph salt water tides ;D


----------

